# What will happen to my feral friend? **Update**



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi there --

I'm in need of answers from all you feral experts!

A feral kitten appeared in my yard a few days ago. She appears to be about 2 months old or so. There is no sign of a mom around, though another kitten was spotted wandering elsewhere in my neighborhood. 

I have been feeding her for a few days, and she seems much perkier than when she arrived. Her fur looks clean, eyes are bright, and she is playing. The closest I can get to her is about 10 feet away, but then she runs and is clearly terrified. She meows loudly whenever she sees us and has been staying pretty close to the house most of the time.

I have been looking into trapping her and taking her to a shelter. I have been making calls and am waiting to hear from some rescue groups. I hope someone will come out and help with the trapping -- I've never done it, though I'll try if there's no alternative.

My questions: what do you think her chances are of becoming socialized enough to be adoptable? Will a regular shelter take her, or would she have to go to a feral shelter? Do you have any suggestions regarding trapping?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

The sooner you trap her the better chances for her to warm up near humans. Chances are she will never fully trust people. 
My cat, Cheerio is semi feral. I rescued her when she was about the kitty you describe age. She was sick, so I had her in a bigger cage in the very beginning. I still restricted her access as she got better and made sure there weren't any to little places for her to hide.
"Your kitty" will need a lot of playtime and one on one attention. The more restricted the space she is in, the better she will learn to trust. But, although I had Cheerio in one room, I didn't force my presence in on her - I took it gradually, I read her body language to see if she was comfortable with me moving closer. Moving your hand slowly near her face, nose with some canned food on my figer made the transition easier. Plus - I have noticed this with the cats less socialized at the shelter - they prefer for you to lower your hand slowly, at their eye level - then, when they see you pose no danger, they will slide their head under your hand to receive your caresses.
She might become attached to just one person like Cheerio did to me - the person that worked the most with her. She will play with Andrew with the feather attached to the string toy, but when he tries to go and pick her up, she runs away. She will run away from me too, occasionally, but she is getting better all the time.
One important thing - I cannot ever risk her escaping outdoors - she is trusting me as long as the restricted environment is familiar. I know she is always getting better, as I have said - but she associates the calm of the environment she is used to with my presence and the two are inseberable in her understanding of safety. It is more difficult to understand what is going on when she gets outside.
Some of this info is for you in case you decide to keep her :wink: 
If you can get in touch with shelters that have enough resources to take their time with kitties like the one you take care of - that would be wonderful. 
We have had some cats like that at the shelter - some got a adopted but some had to go on a farm, as mousers because they had never made any progress. The key is to find a dedicated rescue organization that will do what is best for the kitty.
Keep us posted and I wish you the best of luck. Thank you for caring for her.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, Ioana. I appreciate your help.

Unfortunately, I won't be keeping this kitty. I just adopted two kittens last fall to join my cat, Snickers. We have had some problems with Snickers accepting the kittens, though things are pretty good at the moment, :wink: Also, Snickers has developed a health problem in the last few months, and he's a pretty anxious kitty in general. Another pet in the house would be too stressful for him.

I did find a rescue group that will lend me a trap, and I have a referral to a woman with animal control who may be willing to help with the trapping. 

The timing couldn't be worse for me -- I'm in the middle of finals (I'm a grad student)!! So, hopefully, I can trap this kitty next week, and quick!! 8O 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That sounds promising, Lisa!
And that's so nice of you to try and take it easy on Snickers. Some cats find it hard to live with other of the feline species. Some will never be able to cope with that.
I hope Snickers will do better.
I can't wait to hear more on the feral kitty!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Not good news, I'm afraid. I had arranged to borrow a trap from a rescue group to catch the kitten. I had planned to pick it up yesterday (Wed.) as that was the first day it was possible for me to do so.

I last saw the kitten on Tuesday AM. No sign of her since then.  

We had a loud thunderstorm with lots of lightning and a torrential downpour Tues. evening. I'm wondering if she got scared and ran off. Plus, a few nights ago my husband caught a large raccoon on our porch. I hope an animal didn't get her.

I feel just awful that I wasn't able to catch her. I'm praying she turns up, but she's so little and I'm losing hope.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll be praying for her safety! I hope she shows up.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Any news on the little one, Lisa?
My fingers are crossed for you and him


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ioana and Jeanie, thanks for the good wishes.

No news to report. I just got back from being away for three days so I wasn't home to see if "Powder" (my girls' name choice!) came back. I have been looking for her since I came home yesterday and there's no sign of her.  I live in a heavily wooded area with few neighbors and alot of wildlife but I'm trying to remain hopeful.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I have been through the same situation, Lisa. I have had feral and even semi-feral cats dissapear. I will never give up that one day I might see them again. One time, I have been even sensitively looking through people's yards looking for Zoe, my one eyed sweetest kitty, but had no luck. I am thinking that maybe, maybe somebody was taken by her sweetness and took her in.
We can only hope.


----------

